# Looking for guard dog for sheep and goats in southern Mo



## grandma12703

Help! I need to find a guard dog for sheep and goats in southern Missouri. If you know of anyone please send me a message.


----------



## wendle

Large or small flock? Fenced? Acreage?


----------



## grandma12703

wendle said:


> Large or small flock? Fenced? Acreage?


It is a fairly small flock on a fenced acreage in the middle of the forest. No one else for quite some distance.


----------



## pygmybabies

I will have puppies in about 8 weeks I dont know if you want an older one or puppy, I am up towards kc though


----------



## lissapell

pygmybabies said:


> I will have puppies in about 8 weeks I dont know if you want an older one or puppy, I am up towards kc though


not to steal the thread but what kind of pups?


----------



## pygmybabies

great pry


----------



## grandma12703

How much for one of the puppies?


----------



## AverageJo

Grandma... Rachel, aka Matt_man, has pups ready to go. They're 1/2 Pyr, 1/2 Anatolian. I'm getting one of hers on Friday. The parents are there on the farm. I think she has some left. They're listed on the barter board as well. She's also in MO!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ter-board/452214-lgd-pups-born-6-21-12-a.html


----------



## ozark_jewels

Are you still looking for an LGD in MO?? I have a friend who has a spayed female for sale. I believe she is about two years old. She is accustomed to guarding goats.


----------

